# Smart, aren't they?



## LSCHLEG90 (Mar 6, 2012)

So in my 29 gallon tropical tank I have my mollies and tetras.

I had 3 prego mollies. The dalmatian dropped about a month ago. I only found 5 of the fry. I used a large net as a breeding box. weighted it down with a stone on the bottom and some plants for cover, propped it just up out of the water so no one in no one out, that way the fry never had to leave the tank. I had 5 to my knowledge 1 vanished then another I assume jumped net and were made snacks. when one morning i was down to two I noticed a young molly in the tank, a surviving fry, then a second one (a lot larger then the two still in the net) so i dropped the net to just below water line(the adults cant get in), the fry came and went as they pleased seeking refuge. 

Well i just made the rounds and to my surprise 15+ new molly fry were in the net, what smart little fish. i raised the net back up seeing as they are hours old and still swimming pretty sporadically. they are either orange or balloon time will tell. YAY!!!!!


----------



## freeasabird (Mar 21, 2012)

Very cool idea.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

At times. I've had up to a hundred young mollies grow up with their parents, with no net or trap. All you need is some rubble on the bottom, lots of plants and a good diet. 
That, and in your case, cooperative tetras.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

More intelligent than we give them credit for sometimes I think.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

That's cool, I've seen a cage type thing sitting on the bottom of the tank used in a similar way made of mesh that is too small for the adults to pass but the babies can any time they want.


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

is there a way to sex mollies? i dont have the space for fry and they would end up as feeder fish


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

Mollies might have some intelligence, but I refuse to believe that guppies have a clue about anything...Mine have jumped out 3 times. And then tried to swim up the gravel vac. And then decided to freak out whenever I feed them, and refuse to eat...dumb fish, lol


----------

